# where are nero temp files?



## nexus 66 (Jun 7, 2006)

i have had several failed attempts to burn a file to disk (power faliures) and now nero is saying there isnt enough space for the project anyone know how i can access these files and delete them so i have space enough for a new project?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

What sort of project is it? Why can't you start a new project? A project's files live where ever you keep the files that make up the project, they aren't stored a second time somewhere else. The project file itself contains the links/info to where the files actually live and they live where ever you kept them in the first place. To delete files from a project you would have to open the project and delete content or change the project from within Nero.


----------



## oldjoe (Aug 8, 2004)

If you are talking about "Captured video", or "Imported Video" files, look in:
C:\My Documents\Nerovision

If you want to find out what is taking up all the space, go to:
Start > Search > Files & Folders ... and search by file size or date range
(without specifying a file name)

That will show you what is BIG or when it got there...


----------



## oldjoe (Aug 8, 2004)

Take a look at the properties of C:\Windows\Temp
You may want to delete most of that folder.

Check the recycle bin, too.

When you tell Nero to burn a CD or DVD, it first "transcodes" the entire track onto your hard drive, and then it burns the disk from the stored serial data stream, then it should clean up after itself. IF POWER FAILS, your STREAM will be STUCK on the drive.

It should not be hard to find. When you find it, delete it PERMANENTLY (not in the bin).


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Easiest way to find them, Start-> Run-> type *%temp%*. Look for Nero stuff (NeroVision files will be NVE) , usually rather large files.


----------

